# Gorgonzola



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 10, 2006)

Way back, in a thread about making the perfect burger, someone said something about stufffing burgers with gorgonzala and that it was amazing.  Well, I tried it.  For me it was ok, not amazing but ok.  But the cheese by itself, or when combined with select other cheeses makes amazing cheese macaroni (again this is simply an opinion).  It also goes very nicely on an otherwise standard BLT.  

I love this cheese and see myself using in in home-made salad dressings, sauces, and jsut to spread on toast points.  I'll be using it with pasta as well.  Has anyone tried bleniding it into mashed potatoes?

Thanks for piquing my curiostiy enough so that I tried the Gorgonzola cheese.  It's every bit as good as my favorite brand of 5-year aged sharp cheddar.

Seeeeeya; Goodwee of the North


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 10, 2006)

gorganzola will go well with mashers.  yukon golds fer sure!


----------



## JDP (Dec 11, 2006)

I make a gorgonzola mashed that is my daughters favorite. I not good with measurements but here's an outline.

Dice and brown off some bacon. Remove from pan and drain. Using some of the bacon fat sautee some sliced leeks and minced garlic. Set aside with bacon.

Boil off your preferred potato ( I like redskin with the skin still on). Drain well and add buter, heavy cream, sour cream and bacon mixture. Once mashed incorporate cheese to your desired flavor along with some salt and white pepper.

I also make a steak topping which is:

Approx.

1 large shallot sliced and sauteed in 3T olive oil
1/2 cup bread crumbs added to pan. Add more oil if too dry.
1t horseradish combined into mix ( add more or less to taste)
Blend crumbled gorganzola into the mix. Add as much as you like. And finish with salt and pepper and some chopped fresh parsley.

Grill steak to disered temp. Top with mix and broil till golden brown. Let steak rest for 5-10 minutes.

Serve that with the mashed pots. 

JDP


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2006)

Robo and JDP; Thanks.  I'll be trying it soon.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## JDP (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey are you a yupper er no? I have a buddy that live in Menomonee and we do a lot of fishing and hunting up der.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 12, 2006)

JDP said:
			
		

> Hey are you a yupper er no? I have a buddy that live in Menomonee and we do a lot of fishing and hunting up der.


Born and bred. I live in the land where the sun shines but for a few months in summer, where average snowfall reaches 150 inches, and it's been known to sustain sub-zero weather for 2 months straight (happened several years back). I grew up learning to drive the icy streets of Sault Ste. Marie, and after 11 to 12 years in more temperate climes, returned to my home town to raise my children and support my family. 

California has too many people. Washington state (Spokane area) was great, but there was no available empoyment at the time. Memphis, just to hot for this Goodweed to flourish. And the Pacific rim was too expensive in general, though I dearly loved the dirt-bike trails and monster hills, the grand and natural aquarium that is Lajolla Cove, and the wonderful campground - Red's Meadow (just North of Mamoth Mountain in Northern California). Fishing was great. The campground was an adventure, and my family was young.

But there was just no where you could go to find the peaceful sollace of a stream meandering through tangled brush and swamps into the greatest body of fresh water on the planet, with pristine water that was so clear and clean, you could drink directly from it without fear of any little nasty microbes to make you ill. And the water is cold and refreshing in the heat of summer, and offers endless oportunity for outdoor activities. Lake Superior is at my back door, or at least within easy driving distance. I grew up on the St. Mary's River and swam every day of summer. 

Sadly, good employment is lacking in the area and most of us make a modest living, though mine is better than many due to the specific nature of my work.

And yes, I love pasties, fresh brook trout, walley, herring, yellow perch, rabbit, grouse (partridge by native lingo), venison, etc., and boiled dinner, our own local variety of chili, and baked beans. I've even been know to say the coloquialism "purtineer" once in a while.   And I still sing the ditty my grandpa used to sing when he served me flapjacks for breakfast.  
"Pancakes are delicious, pancakes are so fine.  I ought to know, 'cause I like 'em so, that I eat 'em all the time."

Good to meet another person who understands yoopers (and the movie, "Escanaba in the Moonlight" rings a bit too true for many yoopers, and is a hillariously tongue in cheek vision of the famous yooper deer camps).

But at the very least, I'm an educated and well traveled yooper.  I even made it past 6th grade.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 12, 2006)

I used creamy gorgonzola with fig or pear preserves on toasted baguette slices to have with drinks one evening. It was heavenly.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 12, 2006)

gorgonzola melted on garlic bread is deelish.

or melted into the fins of a marinated (evoo, balsamic, herbs) then grilled portabella mushroom.

it's also great crumbled into micro-greens, with craisins or tangerine supremes, nuts, and a sweet viniagrette.


----------



## JDP (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Goodweed your it's always good to meet another child of da Nort. Your a little bit farder up der den I make it but if I do get up I let you know and we can sit side by each and share a bag of six.

Merry Christmas,

JDP


----------



## Candocook (Dec 12, 2006)

Make a veal, chicken or pork marsala and add some gorgonzola to the final sauce. It is lucious!!


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 12, 2006)

I ain't no yupper, but I do know the area, and the people, and how to make a fine pastie, (I learned from a yupper). Even stayed overnight in Ishpeming, oh you bet you!  It is beautiful country and Walleye is mighty fine. But I'm an erster kid from the salt marshes of the mid atlantic. And I gotta say our winters are bad enough.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 12, 2006)

I laugh, yep, laugh when the weatherman says "It's dangerously cold outside today at 43 degrees, with a wind-chill of 35.  So stay indoors if you can."  I don't even start feeling the cold until it gets below ten degrees F. 

My DW on the other hand, if the inside house temp dips below 72, then she's complaining about being so cold it hurts.  It really shows that she grew up in Southern California.

As for the suggestions for using the gorgonzola, everyone has me cut and pasting like crazy.  And I'm going to have to tell my son about using the gorgonzola with marsala infused dishes.  He loves making them.  I personally don't care for wine and so it would be lost on me.  But thanks anyhow.  I can share it with others who will love it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Harborwitch (Dec 12, 2006)

One word Goodweed - Polenta - gorgonzola in polenta is to die for!  Gorgonzola with pears and toasted walnuts.  Gorgonzola with a spoon works for me!


----------



## JDP (Dec 12, 2006)

*Pheasant and Gorganzola Pizza*

This was an experiment I made for my buddies prior to leaving for a pheasant trip to South Dakota. From their responses I plan on making it again.

Pizza dough of your choice
Pizza sauce of your choice
Sliced carmelized onions
Pheasant leg meat shredded ( could substitute chicken)
Shredded Mozzarella
Crumbled gorganzola

Top crust with sauce, cheese, onions and pheasant as you would with any pizza and bake. When done remove from oven and sprinkle with gorganzola. Use as much as you like. Let pizza sit 5-10 minutes to soften gorganzola. Slice and eat. THis is a great way to use the leg meat which a lot of people discard.

JDP


----------

